# Sports?



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Any of you guys play any sports for your school? I play tennis and basketball. Tennis is my favorite but its hard to not play basketball next year when you've won the past 3 state championships and you have the best player in the state on your team and (ranked 18th by rivals.com). If not what is your favorite sport to watch?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I play baseball for my highschool the Galena Grizzlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i run cross country for Yough High School

Go Cougars!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I play basketball and baseball. Baseball being my absolute favorite.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Hockey.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Footbal and I run track.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Im not a real athletic guy. I play tennis. Tennis is a fun sport to play.


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Is fishing a sport??!?! Serious though, I'd like to get into Lacrosse.....my school doesn't offer it though....


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I dont think many high schools offer lacross. It does look fun though.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Fishing and hunting  and hockey, soccer, and volleyball


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't really like school sports, though I do speed skate.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I go to our high school football games religiously. They are better to watch than NFL games i think. They try alot harder than the pros that sign their contract and dont care. Our team got third in iowa last year. The playoff games are AWESOME.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

basketball and baseball for the Dakota Prairie Knights. Our girls team is going to awsome this year in bball


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

Hate school sports, but with friend, i play soccer, football, and like every sport u can think of, hunt fish, and Love to go fourwheeling, or race at the track


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Im a strong safety and receiver on varsity football. ranked second in state. One of the top 10 golfers in the state but not just school. I run track play soccer and hunt and fish. pretty damn fun.


----------



## coltin01 (Dec 7, 2006)

sorry this is kind of old but i figured ide ring in

i play football and basketball

running back and free safety in football and any guard spot in basketball

i also hunt a lot, mostly pheasants and coyotes


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

I play for the Giddings Buffaloes
Nothin hits like a Buff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

I play golf for my highschool


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Lacrosse and tennis, I suck at swimming/basketball so I don't do a winter sport.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am surprised with almost 20 responses not one is a folkstyle wrestler.....


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Mossy. Thats the only thing i did for high school sports.


----------



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

i play football and basketball


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I forgot, duck hunting is my winter sport.


----------



## cube12ic (Feb 26, 2011)

I was playing Football in school. 
It is my favorite sport.


----------



## alp12ha (Mar 5, 2011)

I was playing cricket in School. 
I love cricket.


----------



## MarshBuster (Mar 11, 2011)

baseball here


----------



## ahm12ed34 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am fond Of playing cricket.
Thats My favorite game.


----------



## willsot_20 (Apr 14, 2011)

my favorite sports are 
cricket 
base ball


----------



## bishoo.devendra (May 25, 2011)

Sports are best for health and fitness 
I like Cricket


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

My favorite Sport is Cricket.
It is the best Sport.


----------

